# OMG. Please, please help me potty train my dog!



## Serawyn (Sep 27, 2008)

I am potty training Emma (1.5 year old). We're pretty much starting from scratch because she has no idea what to do right now. This is what we've tried:

1. Putting her in the crate and taking her in and out every 20 minutes. The problem is that I work so I can't do this all the time. The first day, we left her in the bathroom. She tore up the bathroom: moved her crate from one side to the other, chewed the DOOR, scratched the walls, jumped into the shower (I can't believe she can jump that high into my deep soaking tub) and chewed my shower curtain! This is with plenty of toys around and kongs stuffed with yummy goodies! 

2. Today, my fiance stayed at home from work to train her and see if she will do better in an x pen. This is what it looks like: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rvClvWw_0s

WHAT NOW! We can't leave her at home and have her chew things. She needs 100% supervision. She can't be left in a crate for long periods of time and both my fiance and I work 1 hour away from home. We cannot go home during our lunch hours. I feel so guilty. I'm not sure what else I can do. Please, please, help.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh my goodness, you've got an escape artist. I feel for you. I wish I had some good tips & advice to help you out. I've successfully trained both of my fluffs. But I was home most of the time to keep them straight. I haven't a clue on how to pottytrain & maintain a fulltime job. I'm sure I'd have the same problem, had I not been lucky enough to stay home. My Hannah chewed through a baby gate the 1st night she was home with us, she had no intention of sleeping in the laundryroom alone. Hope someone has some advice that will help you out.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry, I am laughing too hard to offer any good advice. At least you have a very smart doggy, I'm sure she can be trained. It seems to me like you are dealing with 2 issues:

1. potty training (although, did she mess anywhere?)
2. separation anxiety

You need to use a crate, or an x-pen with a top to it. An adult dog can be in a crate for 4-6 hours, but you will need to make her comfortable with the crate. If you do a search you will find a lot of good advice for crate training and separation anxiety.

Here is a search on "anxiety": http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ighlite=anxiety

Here is an article from the humane society on crate training: http://www.hsus.org/pets/pet_care/our_pets...e_training.html

I hope that helps a little. She is super cute and super smart, just what you wanted, right? :biggrin: :wub:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I would get a large crate. Put her bed on side, and a pee pee pad on the other side. Then place a water bottle on crate, put some toys in there, and maybe some kind of chewey, like a Merrick flossie or bully stick. She can't escape from the crate, but would have a place to relieve herself, and have all her things to make her feel comfortable. Otherwise, you could send her off to some place that offers doggy daycare, but they won't potty train her. 

I don't have much more advice, but to crate her so she can't chew and damage things. Try a few flossies and bully sticks to keep her busy while your gone in the crate.

Good Luck, and post video or pics of your new set up........and Thanks for the video, it explains alot.

Oh yea you could get an actual xpen at petsmart, and put ply wood board over the top so she can't escape


----------



## caligirlinpa (Oct 14, 2008)

My pup has been using a training pad and is so use to that now. If she goes outside she has to be in the grass and even there she is reserved unless she really has to go. We dont mind replacing the mates everyday. The only bad thing she has been doing is running around after leaves a poo...she isnt finished but runs like shes in pain and poos somewhere else and then she is fine.


----------

